# Horse drawn hearse



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

That's my site. I have the plans on-line, but I recently switched providers so it's unavailable until I set it up again. I'll post the plans tonight when I get home.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

evilbob, 

where do you store it? or did you make it so that it can be diassmbled easily?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I made two of them, the quick and fast one listed in the above link and this one.
hearse

I sold both of them so I didn't have to store them. But they did come apart.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

evilbob said:


> That's my site. I have the plans on-line, but I recently switched providers so it's unavailable until I set it up again. I'll post the plans tonight when I get home.


Evil bob looking forward to your plans for the hearse. If I start prop build ing now maybe I'll be done with props by sayyyyyyy NOV. LOL So many I want to build this year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

did you make the wheels for that second one too? I don't see a table supporting it


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Scatterbrains said:


> did you make the wheels for that second one too? I don't see a table supporting it


No, I bought those wheels on ebay. They were Amish made, or so the ebay ad claimed. The hearse rolled on those wheels.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Evil bob looking forward to your plans for the hearse. If I start prop build ing now maybe I'll be done with props by sayyyyyyy NOV. LOL So many I want to build this year.


I made that fast and easy one in one weekend. The other one took over a month.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Say, I have 500 posts now. I can finally ditch this "Great Pumpkin" subscript.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I imagine that building one that rolls can get pricey...

I've seen 36" wheels at HarborFreight for about $20 but have no clue whether they would support the structure. I don't really need it to move for what I plan on doing, it just would be real handy if I could set up in one spot and roll it to where I wanted to display it.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah that one cost over $1,000. But it had cast skull capitals and other details.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

evilbob said:


> Yeah that one cost over $1,000. But it had cast skull capitals and other details.


But I'm assuming you got your investment back when you sold it.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh yeah. $3,500


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

evilbob said:


> That's my site. I have the plans on-line, but I recently switched providers so it's unavailable until I set it up again. I'll post the plans tonight when I get home.


and here it is...

http://bastardrat.com/hearseplan.jpg

just multiply the dimensions by 8.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you evilbob look forward to the build. Is this is the big one? or the easy one on the table?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Both. This is actually the blueprint of a very accurate 1/8th scale model. I used it as a reference.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

That thing is beautiful. I'll have to build one, and get my horses to pull it. Too big of a project for now though.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Your hearse has been on my list of "to do" projects for a long time Evil Bob. It is simply beautiful. But storage is always a issue..


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words!
Yeah. It does draw comments when left outside for a year or two...


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

evilbob said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> Yeah. It does draw comments when left outside for a year or two...


Bob,
That is beautiful.
I would love to have a reason to keep that displayed year 'round. 
I actually do have a reason, but my wife hates it when I try to anger my neighbors. 

Finn


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Very cool, I saw one at the Haunted Mansion when I was in Disneyworld this past christmas...yours looks very much like that one. You do great work.


----------



## wicc_ed (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah Looks great.. especially in front of that victorian house!... Some people have all the luck


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, I'd love to see that picture on a mousepad 

Seriously though, that is an awesome yard decoration!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Bob I always enjoyed looking at the hearses you made I never saw the picture in the snow that looks awaome.
I’m going to try to build one for myself the quick verson in a way that comes apart fast for storage.
Aged more like this one.
HEARSE - eBay (item 280315330118 end time Mar-02-09 13:23:06 PST)
Are you ever going to build another?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I was thinking of doing another hearse, but it doesn't fit in with the pirate theme. If I were to do another hearse, I think I'd do one a little more graceful, like this one.


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

evilbob said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> Yeah. It does draw comments when left outside for a year or two...



That is a beautiful piece of work Evil Bob !!!

I`m curious about the fifth wheel for steering. Did you fabricate it or use a pre-existing one?


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks! It's two 2' plywood disks with a 12" lazy susan bearing. So I guess that means I fabricated it. lol



FeelNecro said:


> That is a beautiful piece of work Evil Bob !!!
> 
> I`m curious about the fifth wheel for steering. Did you fabricate it or use a pre-existing one?


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

evilbob said:


> Thanks! It's two 2' plywood disks with a 12" lazy susan bearing. So I guess that means I fabricated it. lol



That`s a great idea ! 
I`d love to see how you put it together.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

This was off-line a while, but I just uploaded it again...

horsedrawnhearse


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

evilbob said:


> This was off-line a while, but I just uploaded it again...
> 
> horsedrawnhearse


Man, can`t tell ya enough how much I love that hearse !

I`ve been threatening to build one for about 10 years now and have just never taken the time to do it.
All that is about to change though because I found an old amish delivery wagon that I`m supposed to pick up next week. It looks to be in pretty good shape as far as the frame and wheels go so that will save some time on the build ..... hopefully.
If I knew how to upload a pic I would let you check it out.
I can`t wait to get started on it. Hope it turns out half as well as yours.


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

Not sure if I`m doing this right or not but here are a couple of pics of the amish wagon I plan to use to build my hearse on.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

FeelNecro said:


> Man, can`t tell ya enough how much I love that hearse !
> 
> I`ve been threatening to build one for about 10 years now and have just never taken the time to do it.
> All that is about to change though because I found an old amish delivery wagon that I`m supposed to pick up next week. It looks to be in pretty good shape as far as the frame and wheels go so that will save some time on the build ..... hopefully.
> ...


Thanks again! In addition to the 2 life-sized hearses, I've also built 6 1/8th scale models. Here's the one I entered into the centerpiece contest at the 2003 Ironstock. The horse moved it's head and made whinneying sounds.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

FeelNecro said:


> Not sure if I`m doing this right or not but here are a couple of pics of the amish wagon I plan to use to build my hearse on.


Great Wagon! those wheels look perfect!


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

evilbob said:


> Thanks again! In addition to the 2 life-sized hearses, I've also built 6 1/8th scale models. Here's the one I entered into the centerpiece contest at the 2003 Ironstock. The horse moved it's head and made whinneying sounds.


Wow !! That`s incredible
That had to be some tedious work.
You are a talented man indeed.


----------



## FeelNecro (Sep 28, 2008)

evilbob said:


> Great Wagon! those wheels look perfect!


I haven`t seen it in person yet but the man I`m buying it from said he just packed the bearings and it is road ready. It`s located about 4 hours from here so I`m gonna drive down with a trailer and pick it up on Monday.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

hi; just had to say well done. i just went through all your past threads and am amazed with your abilities. i was wondering what you did in regards to the mechanics of the coach, such things as the springs axels undercarriage etc. if you can provide pictures of these areas including front view and back view i would really appreciate it. finally thank you for supplying the plans for the hearst although some detail and measurements can not be made out. if you think you could provide a better image of your plans or the source of them i would be gratefull 
all the best 
Myra Mains


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks! I didn't use springs or regular undercarriage for the hearse, but built my own as seen here Hearse Wheels

For the finished version I used Amish-built wheels, but I used the same pipe flanges and pipe axels. 

My design came from this book: Collins
The publisher sells poster-sized copies of the 1/8th scale models, including the hearse on this site. I'll be happy to help clarify anything on the plans, since I've built 8 of them. lol



Myra Mains said:


> hi; just had to say well done. i just went through all your past threads and am amazed with your abilities. i was wondering what you did in regards to the mechanics of the coach, such things as the springs axels undercarriage etc. if you can provide pictures of these areas including front view and back view i would really appreciate it. finally thank you for supplying the plans for the hearst although some detail and measurements can not be made out. if you think you could provide a better image of your plans or the source of them i would be gratefull
> all the best
> Myra Mains


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Hi evil Bob; I'm not sure if I am posting this in the right place, and I hope you see it. I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the capitals for the columns on your hearse. I think you mentioned that you cast your own, but maybe you could tell me where you got the origional round base capital.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought the original capital at Michaels in 1996. The skull came from a model kit from Toys R Us the same year. I made the mold, which I still have, out of urethane RTV.












Myra Mains said:


> Hi evil Bob; I'm not sure if I am posting this in the right place, and I hope you see it. I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the capitals for the columns on your hearse. I think you mentioned that you cast your own, but maybe you could tell me where you got the origional round base capital.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

thank you for the quick reply. your capital is a perfect size and shape for the hearse, Hopefully the capital is a regular selling item at Michaels because that was a long time ago. It sounds like you have been having fun making props for quite some time.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Oh yeah. I'm WAY old.
My singing pirate band is going to make me lots older. lol



Myra Mains said:


> thank you for the quick reply. your capital is a perfect size and shape for the hearse, Hopefully the capital is a regular selling item at Michaels because that was a long time ago. It sounds like you have been having fun making props for quite some time.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Your only 7 years older than me. Its nice to see an old timer such as yourself still heavily into the festivities. 

I only started my real yard haunt 3 years ago and I often wonder how long I will be able to continue. I love designing, building, and seeing all the people who enjoy my props, but I have to addmit the set up has been a real test of fate. I set up my whole display on the day of halloween and do complete tear down the same evening. In the past years I have taken 1 or 2 of my workers off the job we were on to help me with set up. Between props and labour I would say that I usually spend about 5 or 6 thousand dollars a year (dont tell my wife), all for 3 hours of excitement. Between the late nights as the day approaches completing those last few props and the day of setting up, by halloween night I'm exhausted, I'm not getting any younger you know. I love halloween and really don't want to ever give it up. I would be interested in hearing from others on the forum. What are your challages, budget and age. 

I'll try to get some pictures on the forum as soon as I figure out how to manage my photo bucket account. I would also appreciate any assistance with this.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Myra Mains said:


> Your only 7 years older than me. Its nice to see an old timer such as yourself still heavily into the festivities.
> 
> I only started my real yard haunt 3 years ago and I often wonder how long I will be able to continue. I love designing, building, and seeing all the people who enjoy my props, but I have to addmit the set up has been a real test of fate. I set up my whole display on the day of halloween and do complete tear down the same evening. In the past years I have taken 1 or 2 of my workers off the job we were on to help me with set up. Between props and labour I would say that I usually spend about 5 or 6 thousand dollars a year (dont tell my wife), all for 3 hours of excitement. Between the late nights as the day approaches completing those last few props and the day of setting up, by halloween night I'm exhausted, I'm not getting any younger you know. I love halloween and really don't want to ever give it up. I would be interested in hearing from others on the forum. What are your challages, budget and age.
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures on the forum as soon as I figure out how to manage my photo bucket account. I would also appreciate any assistance with this.


I can relate to the setting up and taking down in one day. It is amazing to see all the work that you have done(not just the set-up, but all the hours spent building stuff throughout the year) get taken down in a few hours after the last TOT leaves. This year I was so drained after I got all the stuff taken down. I had spent the entire day out in the rain and freezing cold setting up. The next day I was freaking sore all over(not to mention I shocked myself 3 times setting up). But, it was so worth it. The weird thing is that every year it takes longer to set up because you build more things. So as you get older it gets to be more work. However the more stuff I have the more the TOT's seem to love it (sometimes the parents seem to love it even more). So that is what it is really about so all the aches and pains have a payoff that people that do this can only understand.  Oh and I would also like to say that I wish I could have a budget, I am so "frugal" that I have to be talked into just breaking down and buying things. So even though I set aside money for the yard haunt I will most likely spend very little of it. Age however isn't a problem yet.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Dang! And I felt bad when my pirate band topped 2k!



Myra Mains said:


> Between props and labour I would say that I usually spend about 5 or 6 thousand dollars a year (dont tell my wife), all for 3 hours of excitement.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Pirate band! That sounds cool do you have a video? your work that I have seen looks great I can imagine this. I'm sure if you think about it the pirate band wasn't the only thing you spent money on that year. It doesn't take long to add up.


----------



## Myra Mains (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the video of the pirate band. It looks like you gave me the exclusive link to your you tube video. I thought your props and display was even more amazing than I imagined, but I'm not surprised coming from you. If you only spent 2k for everthing included in the set then I really need more of your tips.
You should present the link here on the forum it will be highly praised.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks! I've already hijacked this thread much more than I should have. I'll post a thread on my pirate band when I get more finished.


----------



## Amdarkness (Dec 9, 2010)

Beautiful work brother! I love the capitals. I'm in the process of building my own hearse and was wondering if you sold those any where? Also I made my own bed rollers but would love to see other designs and maybe find some for sale. If you have info on that it'd be awesome. Thanks man. 
If you are interested in seeing mine I'm on FB as Tye O''Dell and have kept a photo diary of my progress. 


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks! Since the last time I've posted on this thread, I've build another hearse. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/evil-bob-albums-new-hearse-2010.html


----------



## Amdarkness (Dec 9, 2010)

That's awesome! I tried the ply wheels and couldn't get em rounded to my liking. I was going to laminate two pieces of 3/4 ply so they'd be thick but just could not cut them round. I have since gotten a router jig that cuts circles perfectly. I'll probably use it for the next hearse. I love the oval window look too. Beauty eah!!


----------



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

*our horse drawn hears*





















our hearse was inspired from evil bobs and obcessedwithit this was great project me the wife and kids all worked on it but storage is an issue. but its well worth the hassel on warm days we have been pulling it out of the garage and the looks and comments were getting from neighbors and friends are awesome
thanks to all for your help


----------



## Fork Boy (Jun 19, 2010)

Bob was tryin to check out your how to on your web site but am getting an error 404 page not found could you direct me to it?


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks for the comment, your hearse looks fab.........and I see you found metal wheels


----------



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

the front wheels were the hardest for us to find had to take a trip to the country but we got them just wanted to say thanks to every one for all there help were starting to think halloween should be celebrated year round


----------



## boatlesspirate (Oct 18, 2010)

That is amazing!! You forced my hand. Now I need another storage unit!!


----------



## denial (Oct 4, 2010)

thank you, thank you it was an awesome project would gladly build another one


----------

